# Can anyone help ID this plant please



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2019)

Got this from one of my cousins in Kerala, it decided to just grow high suddenly after 3 months.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

It is _Cabomba_, but I don't know which species.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> It is _Cabomba_, but I don't know which species.


that doesnt look like cabomba at all, looks more like sessilflora than cabomba.... lol

Edit:
agree with maryland guppy and/or hoppy


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

In the pic looks like water sprite Ceratopteris thalictroides.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

https://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Ceratopteristhalictroides(005A)/4405 Pic looks like this, but I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I burn with shame, it is not Cabomba.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Man on Fire. Use CO2 to put it out.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Michael said:


> I burn with shame, it is not Cabomba.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

In all fairness, that's an unusually fine-leafed variety of Ceratopteris. An easy mistake ...
The sure-fire trait to look for is the "fiddleheads" - new leaves are coiled and unroll to open, like most ferns do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2019)

hoppycalif said:


> https://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Ceratopteristhalictroides(005A)/4405 Pic looks like this, but I haven't seen it in person.


Thank you. It does look exactly like this in the tank Ceratopteris thalictroides


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Got this from one of my cousins in Kerala, it decided to just grow high suddenly after 3 months.


Thank you all again.

I have another plant which I thought to be Anubias but I am guessing it's not

Please ignore the snails. There's zillions of them and I am unable to get rid of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2019)

Here’s a pic of the overgrown tank


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2019)

Gerald said:


> In all fairness, that's an unusually fine-leafed variety of Ceratopteris. An easy mistake ...
> The sure-fire trait to look for is the "fiddleheads" - new leaves are coiled and
> 
> Few close ups to compare


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

that last one looks like a type of crypt. and out of the hundreds of crypt species, i cannot tell which one haha def. a cryptocoryne though.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

My vote would be crypt "Silver Queen"


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you all again.
> 
> I have another plant which I thought to be Anubias but I am guessing it's not
> 
> Please ignore the snails. There's zillions of them and I am unable to get rid of them.


That looks a lot like pictures of anubias heterophylla I see in Google, not exactly but very much like them. Most of the pictures show emersed plants, not submersed, so that might make a difference.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, I will try to redeem myself--_Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia_.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Michael said:


> OK, I will try to redeem myself--_Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia_.


Probably.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you all. Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia seems to be it. 🙂


----------

